# posticipari



## atigrato

Buongiorno/bonjour,

je suis bloquée dans ma traduction , je ne trouve pas un équivalant  en français pour le terme Posticipari, on parle de Studenti /alunni posticipatari dans les statistiques des épreuves INVALSI.
Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
redoublant est limité, le terme se limite à celui qui redouble son année alors qu'ici POSTICIPARI implique aussi celui qui commence tardivement son année scolaire.
merci pour votre aide


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Atigrato,
Je pense qu'il n'existe pas d'équivalent exact et qu'il faut utiliser une périphrase, par ex. "étudiants inscrits tardivement".


----------



## atigrato

Merci Matoupaschat, toujours très disponible. Le bonjour d'Italie, du sud de l'Italie 
C'est ce que je pensais


----------



## checcodizzy

Bonjour! Je pense que 'etudiants attardants' peut-etre la forme adequate.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao Atigrato,
ma il titolo della discussione è sbagliato? Perché nel tuo post dici prima "posticipari" e poi "posticipatari" (che penso sia la parola corretta) e posticipari non lo trovo in nessun dizionario della lingua italiana.


----------



## atigrato

Alfaalfa, hai ragione ho fatto un errore posticipatari : comunque mi è sembrato che "élève avec un retard scolaire" possa rendere l'idea.
Merci à tous, un grazie a tutti. ( poi sappi che ho un correttore che mi modifica a volte le mie parole).


----------



## BUCK52

Etudiant ou élève n'ayant pas fait une année scolaire complète .....


----------

